# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  امنیت در بانکهای اطلاعاتی

## reza1357

ایا تا بحال نرم افزاری را نوشتید که بانک های ان قابل دسترسی نباشند ؟

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
من تا به حال این کار رو نکردم ولی میدونم میشه با دستکاری تو هدر فایل یه کارایی کرد 
موضوع جالبیه 
اساتید نظر بدن خیلی خوبه

----------


## binyaz2003

این موضوع چند بار و یک بار هم توسط خودم مطرح شده و روش خوبی نیست مخصوصا برای کار شبکه 
تو صفحه های قبل هست

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

این چند روش داره که بسته به نرم افزار شما تغییر میکند.بایستی بهترین روش را انتخاب کنید

البته محافظتی که برخی نرم افزارها مانند Mdb دارند قابل نفوذ است! 
در حقیقت فاکس پرو را بهتر است محافظت نکنیم! و از رابطه ها و کدها بیشتر استفاده کنیم تا فهم بانکها مشکل شود.

----------


## محمود شمس

دوست عزیز
بهترین کار تبدیل محتویات بانک به کدهای نا خوانا است که با استفاده از جداول تبدیل کاراکترها با استفاده از تابع CHRTRAN می توانید انجام دهید.

با تشکر
شمس

----------


## binyaz2003

به جمع ما خوش آمدین آقای محمود شمس
نظر شما در مورد DBC چیه؟

----------


## kia1349

تبدیل رشته ها به کدهای ناخوانا یکی از بهترین روشهاست ولی یه خورده اورهد برای سیستم داره
همین برنامه vfpskin رو که براتون فرستادم یه نگاهی بکنید
هر فایلvfs تشکیل شده از کلی نوشته  مانند نوع فونت سایز و........ که باروش جالبی کد شده اند و باروشی قشنگتر فراخوانی میشوند
این بابا(منظورم پابلو مولینای آرژانتینیه)  حتی فایلهای تصویری bmp رو هم به ترتیب و خط به خط کرده توی همین vfs

----------

